# Oil In Turbo to Manifold Pipe? HELP?????



## cbr954rr_g20_j (May 18, 2004)

There is quite a bit of oil in my piping going from my turbo to my manifold. Also the car runs rough and does not blow off. Does this mean my turbo is bad? btw...I have a bluebird sr20det.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Turbo to manifold? you mean between the exhaust manifold and in the turbo itself? Could be a blown seal. If you're talking about the compressor side it could be just your PCV dumping oil in the intake tract.


----------



## cbr954rr_g20_j (May 18, 2004)

sorry for not making it clear... The is quite a bit of oil in the pipping that runs from my turbo to my intake manifold (hot pipe) Im am running with out an innercooler... I removed my BOV and to see if there was a problem with it and to see if i was still getting boost. With the BOV removed i can turn the butterfly and it is boosting but there is a fair amount of oil in the where i removed the BOV from. I just installed a new 90-93 02 sensor thinking that would solve the poblem of it running rough.

All opinions will be appreciated and looked into. thanks for the help


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

uhm...I'd be really careful runnin without an IC.

sounds like you have a blown seal in the compressor side of the turbo


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

ok, I posted mine because it was slitghtly diff. and i didn't want to be LAZY!
I have an intercooler and I wasan't sure if it was natural? So I don't know much about taking apart turbo's but if it is a compressor prob. is it majorly bad? Like I have to fix it now or can I wait a bit? Thanx.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

a blown seal just means you need a rebuild on your turbo.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

oh what's pcv? Dumb question! I know.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Positive Crankcase Ventilation.


----------



## cbr954rr_g20_j (May 18, 2004)

well i took off my piping and there was very very little play in the shaft... could that mean the seal is still broken? I havn't yet checked my PCV valve. But i beleive that my valve cover breather is putting a little oil in there but i don't think it is dumping this amount in there. I am just hoping it is not my turbo. thanks justin


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

haven't had to rebuild my turbo yet so I could be wrong in this but I don't think shaft play and seals relate. meaning you can have no shaft play but still blow a seal.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Like I said in my thread, my friend said it is natural for there to be oil in these lines.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

no, not really it isn't.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

PCV valves are known to dump more than normal amounts of oil into the intake when they go bad, make sure you check that before you go tearing into the turbo.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

Well for me it's not a large abount it is a very thin layer. If you swipe your finger it gets oil on it but not excesive. I am not sure it's my turbo in this situation for me. Hopefully.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

thats totally normal... at least on my friends MR2.. when he took it off, there was oil in the intercooler, and piping... at least a grease substance.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I find it common to see small amounts of oil or a film in the intake due to the PCV system. If you are seeing large amounts though you should check into it, PCV valve, turbo seal, or piston rings/valve guides could be bad.


----------



## cbr954rr_g20_j (May 18, 2004)

I removed the pvc and cleaned the pipes and the oil hasn't returned so that was the problem. thanks for the help guys


----------

